# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## galaxy_ftm

سلام من امسال چهارم تجربیم.میتونم تغییر رشته بدم و ریاضی بخونم؟ ازونجایی که یه هفته از مهر گذشته و یه بار امتحانای نهایی سوم و دادم میتونم برم سر کلاس ریاضی و از سوم شروع کنم؟ قبلن امتحان نهایی دادم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ امتحان امارم سوم بودم دادم باید دوباره امتحان بدم؟

----------


## khaan

در مدارس عادی اجازه ندارین ولی اگه راه دور برین بهتون اجازه میدن هر رشته ای ثبت نام کنین.

----------


## Fatemehhhh

معذرت میخوام 
اگر حمل بر بی ادبی نباشه الان همه دارن میرن تجربی و میگن ریاضی کار نداره و اینا 
دلیل شما برای اومدن به ریاضی چیه ؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> معذرت میخوام 
> اگر حمل بر بی ادبی نباشه الان همه دارن میرن تجربی و میگن ریاضی کار نداره و اینا 
> دلیل شما برای اومدن به ریاضی چیه ؟


اتفاقا جدیدا معکوس شده از تجربی میرن ریاضی :Yahoo (113):

----------


## khaan

> معذرت میخوام 
> اگر حمل بر بی ادبی نباشه الان همه دارن میرن تجربی و میگن ریاضی کار نداره و اینا 
> دلیل شما برای اومدن به ریاضی چیه ؟


اون ها که این کارو میکنن کارشون معمولا از روی هیجان هست و 99% از این افراد به سیاهی لشگرهای تجربی تبدیل میشن و فقط روزگار جوانیشون رو در رویای پزشکی و فوق تخصص قلب جراح شدن حروم میکنن.  تعداد کمیشون در تجربی موفق میشن که شامل فارغ التحصیلان و دانشجویان مهندسی و علوم پایه و دبیرها هستن. 
افرادی که وضعیت متوسط دارن میبینن که تعداد رشته ها و ظرفیت هاشون در ریاضی بسیار زیاد و تعداد داوطلبان خیلی کم هست به همین جهت میرن ریاضی تا شانس بیشتری برای قبولی در رشته خوب داشته باشن. یه داوطلب متوسط تجربی که رتبه 12 هزارمنطقه دو آورده با همون معلوماتی که از ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و دروس عمومی داره میتونه سراسری از رشته های خیلی خوب مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک قبول بشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> اون ها که این کارو میکنن کارشون معمولا از روی هیجان هست و 99% از این افراد به سیاهی لشگرهای تجربی تبدیل میشن و فقط روزگار جوانیشون رو در رویای پزشکی و فوق تخصص قلب جراح شدن حروم میکنن.  تعداد کمیشون در تجربی موفق میشن که شامل فارغ التحصیلان و دانشجویان مهندسی و علوم پایه و دبیرها هستن. 
> افرادی که وضعیت متوسط دارن میبینن که تعداد رشته ها و ظرفیت هاشون در ریاضی بسیار زیاد و تعداد داوطلبان خیلی کم هست به همین جهت میرن ریاضی تا شانس بیشتری برای قبولی در رشته خوب داشته باشن. یه داوطلب متوسط تجربی که رتبه 12 هزارمنطقه دو آورده با همون معلوماتی که از ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و دروس عمومی داره میتونه سراسری از رشته های خیلی خوب مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک قبول بشه


 شمامگه لیسانس روزانه ندارین؟چطوردانشگاه روزانه میخواین برین؟

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> اون ها که این کارو میکنن کارشون معمولا از روی هیجان هست و 99% از این افراد به سیاهی لشگرهای تجربی تبدیل میشن و فقط روزگار جوانیشون رو در رویای پزشکی و فوق تخصص قلب جراح شدن حروم میکنن.  تعداد کمیشون در تجربی موفق میشن که شامل فارغ التحصیلان و دانشجویان مهندسی و علوم پایه و دبیرها هستن. 
> افرادی که وضعیت متوسط دارن میبینن که تعداد رشته ها و ظرفیت هاشون در ریاضی بسیار زیاد و تعداد داوطلبان خیلی کم هست به همین جهت میرن ریاضی تا شانس بیشتری برای قبولی در رشته خوب داشته باشن. یه داوطلب متوسط تجربی که رتبه 12 هزارمنطقه دو آورده با همون معلوماتی که از ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و دروس عمومی داره میتونه سراسری از رشته های خیلی خوب مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک قبول بشه


اینا که شما فرمودید اکثریتشون مربوط به راحتی قبولی در کنکور بود ... 
آخه وقتی آینده ی شغلی نداره برای چی میان ؟ 
در صورتی که اگه تجربی بمونن و برای یه رشته ی خوب تلاش کنن به کار و در آمدی میرسن که شاید یه مهندس برق نصفشم نتونه داشته باشه !!!!!!

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> اتفاقا جدیدا معکوس شده از تجربی میرن ریاضی


واقعا ؟؟؟؟
این سومین موردیه که من میبینم که میخواد از تجربی بره ریاضی 
مورد اولی که دیدم پسر داییم بود که تیزهوشان کرمانه بخاطر علاقه رفت 
مورد دوم یه هفته پیش تو انجمن دیدم که فکر کنم دوستان زحمتشو کشیدن پشیمونش کردن  :Yahoo (21):  
مورد سوم هم ایشون 
دیگه نه دیدم ، نه شنیدم

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> واقعا ؟؟؟؟
> این سومین موردیه که من میبینم که میخواد از تجربی بره ریاضی 
> مورد اولی که دیدم پسر داییم بود که تیزهوشان کرمانه بخاطر علاقه رفت 
> مورد دوم یه هفته پیش تو انجمن دیدم که فکر کنم دوستان زحمتشو کشیدن پشیمونش کردن  
> مورد سوم هم ایشون 
> دیگه نه دیدم ، نه شنیدم


پسر یکی از دوستای بابام هم همین کارو کرده
ولی من خودم برعکس اینام اومدم تجربی :Yahoo (83):

----------

